# gkrellm/sensors: it87 komische Anzeigen

## Max Steel

Hi Leute,

Also folgendes:

Bevor ich meinen Rechner ausgeblasen (vom Staub befreit) habe lag die CPU-Temperatur bei 70° höchstens.

Dann die Temp3 Temperatur bei -120° warum auch immer.

Jetzt nach dem ich meinen Rechner komplett ausgeblasen habe (per Kompressor, Luft daraus ist jederzeit Staubtrocken) zeigt es folgende Werte an:

```
 sensors

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

[... Verschiedene Spannungen ...]

fan1:     3125 RPM  (min =  703 RPM, div = 8)

fan2:     2909 RPM  (min =  703 RPM, div = 8)

[... fan3 nicht angeschlossen ...]

M/B Temp:    +45°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:   +127°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor

Temp3:       +48°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = diode
```

Das sieht doch sehr sehr komisch aus, meine Frage jetzt, habe ich da einfach nur den CPUSensor beschädigt und den Temp3 Sensor so vom Staub befreit das er wieder normale Werte anzeigt? oder was ist da los.

ER läuft so auch wieder einige Tage problemlos, aber für mich sieht dieser Wert so aus als ob ich den Sensor zerstört habe oder sowas in der Art.

Edith:

```
[I] sys-apps/lm_sensors

     Available versions:  2.10.1 ~2.10.2 ~2.10.3 2.10.4 [M]~3.0.1 {sensord}

     Installed versions:  2.10.4(13:14:34 01.01.2008)(-sensord)

     Homepage:            http://www.lm-sensors.org/

     Description:         Hardware Monitoring user-space utilities

[I] app-admin/gkrellm

     Available versions:  (2)  2.2.5 2.2.9-r1 2.2.10 2.3.0 2.3.1

        {X gnutls hddtemp kernel_FreeBSD lm_sensors nls ssl}

     Installed versions:  2.3.1(2)(02:46:55 21.05.2008)(X hddtemp lm_sensors nls ssl -gnutls -kernel_FreeBSD)

     Homepage:            http://www.gkrellm.net/

     Description:         Single process stack of various system monitors

[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:

[...]

        (2.6.24-r8)     2.6.24-r8

[...]

        {build symlink ultra1}

     Installed versions:  2.6.24-r8(2.6.24-r8)(22:24:28 14.05.2008)(-build -symlink)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree
```

edith2:

sensors-detect schlägt mir den it87 vor.

----------

## s_bernstein

Also, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat der AthlonXP 1700+ noch keine eigene Termaldiode (scheint auch durch sensors bestätigt zu werden). Stattdessen sitzt unter dem Prozessor eine Sensor auf eine Lasche. es ist möglich, daß diese sich durch den "Luftangriff" vom Prozessor weggebogen hat oder etwas Dreck dazwischen klemmt.

Zudem hat der Kernel 2.6.24 einige Änderungen vorgenommen, die sich auf sensors auswirken können.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm okay, dann werde ich mal den Fehlerteufel suchen gehen, wenn ich Zeit dafür hab.

----------

